# bait/lures for blackfin?



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

What do I use to catch them? It's one fish I've never caught, and desperately want to. I know they are rare, but have been reading they've been catching some here on okaloosa pier.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

A lot of people like the shimano waxwings for BFT. They're expensive as sh*t but they have great action to them.


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

Any idea what size? I've heard they prefer smaller baits.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

In my experience, they prefer what is around at this time of year. It's usually herring. Use dead herring or something that imitates.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you find them busting the top eating you can catch them on just about any type lure. Something around the 4 to 6 inch size lure, jig, bucktail, or top water lure. Something heavy enought to throw. Diamond jigs work well too. 

Many times they are mixed in with the Bonita and eat the same thing.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> If you find them busting the top eating you can catch them on just about any type lure. Something around the 4 to 6 inch size lure, jig, bucktail, or top water lure. Something heavy enought to throw. Diamond jigs work well too.
> 
> Many times they are mixed in with the Bonita and eat the same thing.


I've always seen people recommend diamond jigs as well but never really understood how to fish them. Do you just cast em out and rip them back in? Is the idea that they retrieve sort of like a spoon? 

Side note, bonita love rapala x-raps.


----------

